# Asked On A Date... By A 50 Year Old...



## bloodbinds

Right well... i've always had this _thing _for older men... :blush:
And i met this guy called Adam a couple of months ago in starbucks. He's a good friend of my uncle. My uncle is awesome and is like a mate to me. He has MS and because of it lives every day to the full and he is just amazing, took me to a concert the other week and got me to go backstage to meet the lead singer (was awesome) anyway, his mate is very similar to him. Though when i saw him i imagined he was in his 30's (and everyone whose seen him has agreed he looks mid-30s so he doesn't look like an old man lol)

Anyway, we met and got on really well and chatted about loads of things and he played with Bella and it was nice :)

I asked my uncle if he had said anything about me and he said that i was really nice but too young. Fair enough.

Then we saw each other again last week as my uncle threw a halloween party (those who have facebook might be able to spot him in the pictures!) and we chatted (while i wore a banana costume :dohh:) and again got on really well, then i gave him a lift home as he lives down the road from me.

Now today we threw Bellas Birthday Party, and Adam had given my uncle a card for Bella which had a nice message inside and a tenner - which was so sweet of him! So my uncle gave me his number so i could say thank you, which i did. Just got a text back saying you're welcome, glad you've had a good day. I was wondering if you would like to go out to Dinner with me, text or call me, Adam x

Ahhhh! I dunno what to do. I mean, i think he's lovely, and we get on great and never stuck for conversation.

But he's almost 50! (not quite yet) Is there any point in going for a meal? I mean, yeah, i'd get a free meal and nice conversation etc - but nothing could ever happen, let's face it, he's older than my dad!! It's just a bit weird for me. I've always gotten on with older people, i'd probably of gone out with my undle if my aunt hadnt gotten to him first! Lol. And once upon a time i might have gone for it... but now days i want something real, something special and solid. Not a bit of a laugh with a guy more than twice my age just for the giggles.

So, should i go out with him or not? Or is it just too weird?:wacko:


----------



## polo_princess

Is he fit? Is he rich?

If the answer to either is yes ... then go :rofl: :rofl:

*runs away to find a serious face*


----------



## bloodbinds

:rofl:


Here is a pic of us talking at the halloween party!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs964.snc4/75700_1324703616535_1799246796_647281_8096231_n.jpg


So you can make your mind up on how he looks!

No idea if he's rich or not...


----------



## gemabee

wss ^

lol... but seriously... go for it hun :)
nd don't forget to update us 
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Not my cup of tea lol but hey, if it's yours then why not? Age is but a number after all ;)


----------



## gemabee

plus i'm pretty sure us lot are fed up of pathetic immature idiots who treat us like crap...
let this guy treat u like a princess!
xx


----------



## sarah0108

If you like him, go for it :D!!


----------



## polo_princess

He looks like he's got a nice bod for 50yo :shock:

Do it, what have you got to lose? Its not as if he's asking you to marry him, worst comes to worst you can just bin him off :lol:

Age doesnt bother me though, hubby is 11 years older than me!!


----------



## aliss

Eh, just go have fun!!! Okay, so you'll be 40 or 50 when he dies, but you'll still be a young hottie. Best of both worlds! Enjoy!


----------



## sweetlullaby

I'd say go for it hun! Would make a nice change for it to be an older more mature man that'll treat you like a princess hopefully! :) My parents had nearly 15 years of an age gap!


----------



## lynne192

if your happy with him age shouldn't be to much of a hang up sometimes older men are better they have got thier crazy out in thier younger days (well most of them) and usually more stable.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

polo_princess said:


> He looks like he's got a nice bod for 50yo :shock:

I was thinking the same - look at the arms! He looks like my uncle though so I'm not commenting looks-wise :haha: Deffo doesn't look 50 from the pic.

But yeah, go for it! It's just one date what have you got to lose :flower:


----------



## bloodbinds

Yeah he has a very good body :blush: Lol.

And i don't usually mind age gaps, i've always gone for older guys... but 30 years older?!? :dohh: I dont know if i'll be able to get over that. And plus he is such a good friend on my uncle, if it didnt work out i wouldnt want anything to be awkward between them.

Also realised that i am on the cambridge diet and wouldnt actually be able to have dinner!! Lol.


----------



## lou_w34

Go for it!

What the worse that can happen?? Least its a free meal! haha

xxx


----------



## Neferet

Personally I wouldn't go near anyone that old, but to be fair he does look good for his age! If you've go no problems with the age gap go for it! =]


----------



## jen1604

I would go for it hon! 

What have you got to lose?If it doesn't go well just don't see him again! x


----------



## suzanne108

I'm usually open-minded but eeeeek no I really wouldn't if I was you!

I have my reasons which I can't put into words right now lol! x


----------



## Lovemyfamilyx

he looks quite nice really :) x


----------



## kiwimama

If you make sure he's aware it's just dinner and you don't want it to become anything serious and he's happy with that, then go for it!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

go for it :)! x


----------



## Missy86

Sorry to butt in

I would go for it if you like him, there is 17 years between me and my Oh (im 24 he is 41)
The age gap has never been a problem


----------



## Pricey

bloodbinds said:


> i'd probably of gone out with my undle if my aunt hadnt gotten to him first! Lol.

OK, this uncle stuff is a bit weird, no?

Other than that, up to you, I dont think your fate should be decided on an internet forum. :shrug:


----------



## suzanne108

Pricey said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> i'd probably of gone out with my undle if my aunt hadnt gotten to him first! Lol.
> 
> OK, this uncle stuff is a bit weird, no?
> 
> Other than that, up to you, I dont think your fate should be decided on an internet forum. :shrug:Click to expand...

Always good to get other people's opinions though when you are unsure :flower:


----------



## Fraggles

I'd say do what feels right, I have an upper age limit of what im comfortable with if this guy matches up to what you are comfortable with then why not. A date isn't a promise to anything else just take it slow and see how the date goes. It may turn into a really good friendship or it may blossom into more. You wont know how the water feels till you dip your toe in there.


----------



## nicholatmn

I say do it! There's no harm with dating older men. :D


----------



## bloodbinds

Pricey said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> i'd probably of gone out with my undle if my aunt hadnt gotten to him first! Lol.
> 
> OK, this uncle stuff is a bit weird, no?
> 
> Other than that, up to you, I dont think your fate should be decided on an internet forum. :shrug:Click to expand...


Why is the uncle stuff weird?

He married my mothers sister a couple of years ago and i think he is fab and we get on really well! Yeah he is technically my uncle (by marriage though, not blood) and i've always told my auntie if she ever divorses him i'm snatching him up! Lol. 

And i trust and respect a lot of the girls on this forum, it's nice to hear their opinions and thoughts. This isn't just an interent forum to me, it's a home from home, a place i get loads of support - which is very important when you're a single mummy! But don't worry, i don't expect you to understand that :thumbup:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Did you reply?!? I'm dying to know :haha:


----------



## Pricey

bloodbinds said:


> when you're a single mummy! But don't worry, i don't expect you to understand that :thumbup:

How come? This is a single "parents" forum... does being a single daddy not count? I can't say I registered here for the general chat.


----------



## faun

He sounds lovely i would go out for dinner as it may be the start of an amazing friendship or more if you both want it.


----------



## Mumof42009

Go for it hun, what have you got to loss really. Let us all know how you got on xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Pricey said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> when you're a single mummy! But don't worry, i don't expect you to understand that :thumbup:
> 
> How come? This is a single "parents" forum... does being a single daddy not count? I can't say I registered here for the general chat.Click to expand...

Yeah single daddies count, but i still dont expect you to understand my position as i feel this is a home from home and you clearly dont feel like that as you've just called it an internet forum. :shrug: so how can i expect you to understand that when you've made it clear you dont? :wacko:



> Did you reply?!? I'm dying to know

I did reply :dohh: but i just avoided it lol, told him i'm on the cambridge diet so eating out is definitly a no no! Which is probably for the best as im really busy right now...

I think he got the hint as he started talking about other things. I haven't quite made up my mind yet but i will text him again if i do!!


----------



## lou_w34

Ive just seen your ticker! Youve lost 14lbs!!!!! Well done :D:D 
xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Hehe :-D (so proud!) You can tell as well, just had an ex text me saying he spotted me out and about the other day and you could tell i've lost weight! Whooooo! :happydance: Lol.


----------



## EternalRose

I would go for it hun, Ive always liked older blokes too. Im 24, and my partner is 37.


----------



## DivaSatanica

Why don't you just go out for coffee or something if you're concerned about the dinner part? Doesn't necessarily have to be a "love interest" type of situation, seems like you guys get on well and starting out as friends leaves out the uncomfortable part?!


----------



## bloodbinds

DivaSatanica said:


> Why don't you just go out for coffee or something if you're concerned about the dinner part? Doesn't necessarily have to be a "love interest" type of situation, seems like you guys get on well and starting out as friends leaves out the uncomfortable part?!


Yeah i am thinking about this, maybe just go out as friends and see how we get on - but i don't want him to think i'm leading him on!


----------



## MummyJade

just text seeing as you 'cant eat' how about a coffee... you can take little lady with you so its not like a proper date.. x


----------



## AshOllie

Do it! How are you ever going to know what could be if you don't give it a go? Make it clear that you aren't expecting to start a full on relationship so you aren't leading him on if you decide that it isn't really what you want. I have never had an issue with age gaps, age is nothing but a number and I have gone out with guys who are quite a bit older than me too. I think they are more mature and sensible than guys your own age are, or is this just the type of guys I pick up? He sounds like a good guy and gets on with your LO too so that good. Give it a go :)


----------



## TattiesMum

polo_princess said:


> *He looks like he's got a nice bod for 50yo *:shock:
> 
> Do it, what have you got to lose? Its not as if he's asking you to marry him, worst comes to worst you can just bin him off :lol:
> 
> Age doesnt bother me though, hubby is 11 years older than me!!

LOL PP .... my DH turned 50 this year - he works out, has a 32 inch waist and a bum like a firm peach .... He looks better than most 30 odd year olds :thumbup:

Go for it Pip - age really IS just a number :hugs: ... I'm 45 and you don't have any trouble relating to me do you?


----------



## emmajane

I also think go for it. No harm in seeing whether you like him or whatever. 

Plus I look the fact you are dressed like a banana when you are talking to him. Made me really giggle when I saw the picture!


----------



## lisabee

There is a saying that I know of "better being a old mans darling than a young mans slave"

He doesnt look 50, I say go for it, whats the worst that can happen!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I have had a crush on a 50 year old before and we went on a few dates. He certainly didn't look 50!

Personally I wouldn't date a guy in his 20s as I want someone who knows what they want out of life, or has already done it.

Totally up to you!


----------

